# [Pathfinder] Flames of Littleton (ooc thread)



## VanorDM (Dec 11, 2009)

*Number of Players*: 4-6
*Point Buy*: 15
*Level*: 1st
*Setting*: Homegrown campaign world.
*Pantheon*: Open for consideration 
*Starting Gold*: Max for your chosen class
*Classes*: All core classes plus Witch, Oracle, Summoner and Caviler.

*Notes: *I’m starting a new campaign world from scratch.  So everyone playing will be able to help shape the world as a whole.


My D20 Modern campaign isn't generating much interest so I thought I'd try a Pathfinder one instead or perhaps even in addition to it.  Depending on interest and how much time I have.

*Player list -*
Mark Chance - *Onslau Steeltoe*
Rhun - *Vithralas Fél*
Onyx - *Talmon Daellus*
Walking Dad - *Devos*
Ghostcat  - *Lydia Taylor*
Scott DeWar - *Calvin McHenry*
LightRailCoyote - *Rillian Smithsdottir*


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2009)

A little more background information, if possible, would be helpful.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 12, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> A little more background information, if possible, would be helpful.




Agreed, and color me interested. A nice, robust shade of interested.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm interested as well. Do you at least have some general ideas on your campaign world? Typical Medieval Fantasy? Eastern Mysticism? Roman Empire Style? I guess I'm most curious as to exactly what type of campaign world you are trying to build.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 14, 2009)

I suppose a tiny bit more detail would be useful...

I'll post tomorrow in more detail but typically my campaign world tends to be standard medieval with medium levels of magic.  Elfs, Dwarfs, ect... live in the world but typically not only apart from humans but to a point avoid them.

So wizards are semi-common, any large town or small city is likely to have at least one wizard there, but most rural people have only really heard of magic or maybe seen a real wizard once or twice in their life.

That's all I got for now, I'll post more detail tomorrow.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 14, 2009)

*Yo!*

I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds really interesting. With the separation of the races, shall all characters be human, or are they the 'heroic exception'?

Liking to play clerics and druids and intrigued by the oracle, could you give some information about religion?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 14, 2009)

I updated the OP with names of people who have shown interest so far.  So if your name is there you're "in".  If there's a ? that means I'm not sure if you want to play or not...

Work sucks today so I'm going to answer these questions quick and hopefully give more info later today.



Walking Dad said:


> Sounds really interesting. With the separation of the races, shall all characters be human, or are they the 'heroic exception'?




Someone can be something other then human, the races keep their distance but aren't xenophobic or anything.  So having a Elf visit a small town would be something people talk about for years, but is not something that is unheard of.  Dwarfs are more commonly seen mostly because they have regular trade missions to human populations.

Gnomes are on par with Dwarfs and Halfings actually live with humans.



> Liking to play clerics and druids and intrigued by the oracle, could you give some information about religion?




Religion will be semi Roman/Greek in nature.  There will be a 'All father' type god, with a pantheon of lesser gods devoted to different aspects of life, like the god of war or goddess of the hunt.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 14, 2009)

VanorDM said:


> Work sucks....




That's why it's called work. Otherwise, they'd call it Dancing Giggling Happy Fun-Time.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Dancing Giggling Happy Fun-Time.




What exactly do you do when you're not at work, Mark?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> What exactly do you do when you're not at work, Mark?




Lately, I've been catching up on _So You Think Can Dance?_ via DVR. Eventually, I will be the world's oldest contemporary dancer with a protruberant abdomen, the jiggling of which will be vitally important to the subtext of my routines.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm considering an Elf Wizard (Conjurer), should that meet with your approval.

Since a character of this type would be considered a curiosity in the human dominated lands, are there any traits or concepts I should take into account regarding backstory? 

Would such a character need a solid reason to be traveling these lands?


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 15, 2009)

Any room for one more, or am I too late?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 15, 2009)

Soon, this thread will be graced by the presence of the most. Awesome 1st-level fighter. Ever.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll pass on this one; thanks for the consideration. Good gaming everyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2009)

is there still room? I might have to replace a game That the dm had to cancel.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm definitely interested, and can have a character submitted pretty much as soon as needed.

EDIT: Am interested in playing a Ranger, Monk, or an Oracle.  Probably Dwarven or Human in nature.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 15, 2009)

Question: Are we using traits?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2009)

Waiting to see what some of the other concepts are before I come up with something...


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the interest so far.  I edited the OP with the player list and am closing the game for recruitment because we have 7 players now.  I was looking for 4-6 but 7 is fine too. 

Yes we can use Traits, so feel free to add them as you wish.

I'll be answering some of the other questions via IM.

I'll be posting the IC thread sometime soon I hope, and kicking off the game.  We'll work out the character concepts and all here first.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 15, 2009)

*Rillian Smithsdottir*

I totally cribbed your formatting, Mark Chance.  Hope that's ok.

[sblock=Rillian Smithsdottir, human ranger]
Rillian Smithsdottir
NG female human ranger; Level 1
Favored Class ranger; XP 0
-----
Init +2; Senses Perception +4
-----
*Defense*
AC 18, touch 12, flat-footed 16 (+0 Dex, +1 size)
hp 12 (1d10+1 [Con[ +1[Favored Class])
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0
Defensive Abilities
 -----
*Offense*
*Speed* 20 ft. (30 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* Flail +4 (1d8+3, x2) or Sickle +4 (1d6+3, x2)
*Ranged* Longbow +3 (1d8/x3)
*Space *5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
-----
*Statistics*
Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
Base Atk +1; CMB +4 (+6 for Trips); CMD 16 (18 vs. Trips)
*Feats *Combat Expertise, Improved Trip
*Skills(Ranks)* Climb +4 (1), Craft(Armorsmithing) +5 (1), Knowledge (nature) +5 (1), Knowledge (geography) +5 (1), Perception +4 (1) Stealth +3 (0), Survival +6, +7 with Tracks(1), Handle Animal +4 (1)
Armor Check Penalty -3
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
-----
*Traits*
Armor Expert: When Rillian wears armor, she reduces the armor check penalty by 1, to a maximum of -0.
Militia Veteran: Rillian gains a +2 to Survival checks.
-----*
Racial Traits & Class Features*
Track: Rillian adds half her level (minimum 1) to survival checks made when following or identifying tracks.
Wild Empathy: Rillian may roll 1d20 + her Ranger level + her Charisma modifier to try and influence the attitude of an animal.  The animal must notice Rillian and be within 30 feet of her.  This usually takes about 1 minute.  Rillian may also try to influence the attitude of a magical beast with Intelligence 1 or 2, but she takes a -4 penalty on the check.
Favored Enemy (Undead +2): Rillian gains a +2 bonus to Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks against Undead.  She also gets a +2 bonus on weapon attack and weapon da mage rolls against them.  A ranger may make Knowledge Skill Checks untrained when attempting to identify Undead.
-----
*Stuff*
Equipment: Breastplate (200 gp, 30 lbs.), Longbow (75 gp, 3 lbs.), 20 Arrows (1 gp, 3 lbs.), Flail (8 gp, 5 lbs.), Sickle (6 gp, 2 lbs.)
subtotal: 290 gp; 43 lbs.
Magic:
Monies: 2 gp, 3 sp, 7 cp
Baggage: Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs.), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), 5 days Trail Rations (2 gp 5 sp, 5 lbs.), 3 Torches (3 cp, 3 lbs.), Flint and Steel (1 gp, negligible), 50 ft. Hempen Rope (1 gp, 10 lbs), grappling hook (1 gp, 4 lbs)
subtotal:7 gp, 6 sp, 3 cp;29 lbs.

*Total:  *300 gp, 72 lbs.
*Encumbrance:* *<77 lbs.-Light*: 77-153 lbs.-Medium: 154-230 lbs.-Heavy

*Character Concept (not finished, to be fleshed out)*
-Daughter of the town smith, as well as accomplished scout and trapper in the area around Littleton
-Tall, lean, and boisterous, as is the case when growing up with 3 brothers.  Friendly and pretty level-headed.
-Likes to couple finesse combat with brute force (Will probably focus on TWF with trips and dual sickles)
-Has an extreme case of wanderlust, akin to her father's when he was her age.  Father is a middle aged ex-adventurer turned blacksmith (Ftr/Rog)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 15, 2009)

LightRailCoyote said:


> I totally cribbed your formatting, Mark Chance.  Hope that's ok.




It's okay with me as long as you hit my company site in my sig and subscribe to my newsletter and RSS feed.





Rhun said:


> Waiting to see what some of the other concepts are before I come up with something...




You know what to make up a halfling after seeing how awesome Onslau is.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2009)

Dang.  Just goes to show you should never wait to express interest in a game.  If one or two should happen to fall by the wayside, I'd be interested in taking their place.  Just holler and I'll roll out a character...



Mark Chance said:


> That's why it's called work. Otherwise, they'd call it Dancing Giggling Happy Fun-Time.




That is an eerily accurate description of my work-place.  I just taught a co-worker a new tango step (so you might have some competition with the oldest jiggling dancer thing).  We also think of our work as Sleepy Grumpy GetouttamyFace-Time.  And to think normal people call this place the library.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 16, 2009)

Submitted for your approvel...

[sblock=Talmon Daellus, Elf Wizard (Conjurer)]
*Talmon Daellus*
NG Male Elf Wizard (Conjurer); Level 1
Favored Class wizard; XP 0
Age 158, Height 5'11", Weight 121 lbs
-----
*Init +4*; *Senses Perception +4*
-----
*Defense*
*AC 12*, touch 12, flat-footed 10 (+2 Dex)
*hp 5* (1d6-1 [Con -1] )
*Fort -1, Ref +2, Will +4*

 -----
*Offense*
*Melee*  
     Dagger -2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2] 
     Quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2) [x2]
*Ranged*
     Dagger +2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2]

-----
*Statistics*
Str 7, Dex 15, Con 9, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 13
Base Atk 0; *CMB -2 *; *CMD 10 *
Speed  30 ft. (30 ft. unarmored)
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
-----
*Feats *
(Scribe Scroll), Spell Focus (Conjuration)
*Skills(Ranks)* 
Appraise +7 (1), Craft(Alchemy) +7 (1), Knowledge Arcana +7 (1), Knowledge History +7 (1), Linguistics +7 (1),  Spellcraft +9 (1) 
Armor Check Penalty 0
*Languages*
*Common*, *Elven*, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven,  Sylvan.
-----
*Traits*
*Magical Knack:* Talmon was raised by a magical creature as his parents often left him in the care of a magical minion. This constant exposure to magic has made its mysteries easy for him to understand, even when he turns his mind to other devotions and tasks. This trait affects wizard — Talmon's caster level in that class gains a +2 trait bonus as long as this bonus doesn’t increase his caster level higher than his current Hit Dice.
*Reactionary:* Talmon was bullied often as a child, but never quite developed an offensive response. Instead, he became adept at anticipating sudden attacks and reacting to danger quickly. He gains a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks.
-----
*
Racial Traits & Class Features*
*+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.
*Low-Light Vision: *Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. 
*Elven Immunities: *Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against
enchantment spells and effects.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance.
In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of
magic items.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords,
rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in
its name as a martial weapon.
-----
*Arcane Bond (Ex or Sp): *At 1st level, wizards form a powerful bond with an object or a creature. This bond
can take one of two forms: a familiar or a bonded object. A familiar is a magical pet that enhances the wizard’s skills
and senses and can aid him in magic, while a bonded object is an item a wizard can use to cast additional spells
or to serve as a magical item. Once a wizard makes this choice, it is permanent and cannot be changed.
*Cantrips: *Wizards can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table 3–16 under “Spells
per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. A
wizard can prepare a cantrip from a prohibited school, but it uses up two of his available slots.
*Scribe Scroll:* At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat.
*Spellbooks:* A wizard must study his spellbook eachday to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not
recorded in his spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can prepare from memory.
*Conjuration School* 
The conjurer focuses on the study of summoning monsters and magic alike to bend to his will.
*Summoner’s Charm (Su): *Whenever you cast a conjuration (summoning) spell, increase the duration by a number
of rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1).
*Acid Dart (Sp): *As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a
ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess.
You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores
spell resistance.

*Items/Wealth*
Equipment: Spellbook (3lbs), Dagger (1lb), Quarterstaff (4lbs), Light Horse (bit & bridle, Riding saddle, 5 days feed)
Magic: "Talisman of Daellus" - Signet Ring (Arcane Bond object) 
Monies: *Gold 42*, *Silver 5*, *Copper 2*
Baggage: Backpack (2lbs), Belt Pouch (1/2lb), Flask (1.5lb), Scholar's Outfit (6lbs), Spell component pouch (2lbs), Sealing Wax (1lb), Chalk 10 pieces, Ink 2 vials, Inkpen, Paper 20 sheets,  
Total Weight (Carried): *21 lbs* (6lbs from clothing, 4lbs from quarterstaff)
*(Lt. 23lbs/Med. 46lbs/Hvy. 70lbs) *
-----
*Spells Known/Spells Prepared*
Wizard (Conjurer) - Banned Schools Evocation/Necromany
Prepared spells per day : 3+1/2+1
0 -(Acid Splash), Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message
1 - (Grease), Enlarge Person, Hypotisim

Spells Known (ALL/6)
1st - Grease, Enlarge Person, Hold Portal, Hypotisim, Mage Armor, Shield.

*Character Concept/Description*
Work in progress - check again later. 
[/sblock]

[sblock= Talmon Daellus – Elf Wizard (Conjurer) NG 1st]

*Talmon Daellus*, male elf Wiz1:  CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 11 in. tall); AL NG; HD 1d6-1; *hp 5*; Init +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Trait); Spd 30 ft.; 
*AC 12*, TA 12, FF 10 (+2 Dex); 
Attack -2 (+0 Base, -2 Str) melee, or +2 (+0 Base, +2 Dex) ranged; 
*CMB -2* (+0 Base, -2 Str); *CMD 10 *(+0 Base, -2 Str, +2 Dex)
*Fort -1 *(+0 Base, -1 Con), 
*Ref +2* (+0 Base, +2 Dex), 
*Will +4 *(+2 Base, +2 Wis);  
*Str 7* (-2), *Dex 15*(+2), *Con 9* (-1), *Int 17* (+3), *Wis 14* (+2), *Cha 13* (+1).

*Melee*
Dagger -2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2] 
Quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2) [x2]
*Ranged*
Dagger +2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2]

Languages Spoken: Common, Elven, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Sylvan.

Skills and feats:  *Appraise +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Craft(Alchemy)* +7 (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Knowledge Arcana +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Knowledge History +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Linguistics +7 *(1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Spellcraft +9* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class, +2 Race) 

[Scribe Scroll], Spell Focus (Conjuration).

Wizard Spells Known  (3+1/2+1) :  DC: 13-14 (prepared spells bold)
0th -- Resistance, *Acid Splash*, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, *Read Magic*, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sounds, Bleed, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, *Mage Hand*, Mending, *Message*, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
1st -- *Grease*, *Enlarge Person*, Hold Portal, *Hypotisim*, Mage Armor, Shield.


Possessions:  Spellbook (3lbs), Dagger (1lb), Quarterstaff (4lbs), Light Horse (Nilune) (bit & bridle, Riding saddle, 5 days feed), *"Talisman of Daellus" - Signet Ring (Arcane Bond object)*,  Backpack (2lbs), Belt Pouch (1/2lb), Flask (1.5lb), Scholar's Outfit (6lbs), Spell component pouch (2lbs), Sealing Wax (1lb), Chalk 10 pieces, Ink 2 vials, Inkpen, Paper 20 sheets, *42 gold*, *5 silver*, *2 copper*.

Total Weight (Carried): *21 lbs *(6lbs from clothing, 4lbs from quarterstaff) 
*(Lt. 23lbs/Med. 46lbs/Hvy. 70lbs)* 
[/sblock]


As you can see I've a few things left to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2009)

Changed my original idea. (Human male Witch)

Devos was born in a village where the forests meet the sea. His mother was renowned as the local witch, and from the beginning, he was feared and respected by his people. As he grew into manhood, he assumed his mother’s role as the spiritual adviser for their village. He learned to birth babies, to heal the injured and to protect himself and others. Unfortunately, he also gained a glance of the future and foresaw the destruction of his village...

Image: Devos is a tall, thin, attractive man, with long, straight black hair. He wears oilskins and tall whalehide boots (only count as normal clothes), and uses a harpoon (longspear) for fishing and defense. It rarely leaves his hands in these troubled days.

[sblock=stats]

Human Witch

Str: 8 (-2)
Dex: 14 (5)
Con: 14 (5)
Int: 16 (5)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 12 (2)

Skills:
Heal
Know arcane
Know nature
Spellcraft
Use Magic Device

Bluff

Feats:
Dodge
Toughness

Spells Known
0 (all)
(Prepared) (3)
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Guidance

1 (6) (Prepared * (2))
Chill Touch
Cure light Wounds
Grease
Mage Armor*
Ray of Enfeeblement
Sleep*

Hex:
Healing

Familiar:
Viper
*
Equipment*: (starting 120gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                            0
Longspear                        5                            9
Crossbow, light                 35                            4
Bolts, crossbow (20)             2                            2
Dagger                           2                            1
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin (2)                  2                            8
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Spell Component Pouch            5                            2
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Sunrods (4)                    8                            4
- Small Mirror                  10                            0.5

45,88 gp

[/sblock]

[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Dang.  Just goes to show you should never wait to express interest in a game.  If one or two should happen to fall by the wayside, I'd be interested in taking their place.  Just holler and I'll roll out a character...
> 
> 
> 
> That is an eerily accurate description of my work-place.  I just taught a co-worker a new tango step (so you might have some competition with the oldest jiggling dancer thing).  We also think of our work as Sleepy Grumpy GetouttamyFace-Time.  And to think normal people call this place the library.




Glasseye,
I would gladly trade with you as you are in no game that is moving fast and I have several. wacha think VanorDM and glasseye?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Glasseye,
> wacha think VanorDM and glasseye?




If you're ok with that, I'm ok with it too. 

I'll be updating the OP soon, with more characters after I have a chance to look them over and all.  Then hopefully we can get this game kicked off next week sometime.  

I have the intro planed out so once we get all the housekeeping stuff finished we should be able to get started with no other delays.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

Based on what I am seeing so far, I'm thinking of playing an elven rogue, or perhaps bard. Just pondering the concept. I'll probably be able to get something up this weekend.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Based on what I am seeing so far, I'm thinking of playing a *halfling* rogue, or perhaps bard.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Glasseye,
> I would gladly trade with you as you are in no game that is moving fast and I have several. wacha think VanorDM and glasseye?




I really appreciate the offer but I don't want anyone to deliberately drop just to give me a space.  Fair is fair, after all, and you did speak up before me.  I am fine with being an alternate (and realize there is the chance I'll never be called on).  Thank you very much for the offer, though.

Have a good game


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 16, 2009)

I was thinking of a tough but stupid barbarian tank. However, there are already two fighter types so I may be better off playing a divine caster; the Oracle looks interesting.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Fixed that for you.




You and your halflings!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 16, 2009)

You and your elves


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You and your elves




I just like getting the ability to use a longbow with classes that don't normally have that weapon proficiency. Plus, I have more humans than anything else, and I think I'm tied for elves and dwarves in games.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

I see a ranger, a wizard (conjurer), witch, an oracle and for rhun: halfling rogue (is that last thing right Mark Chance?)

do I have it right?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I see a ranger, a wizard (conjurer), witch, an oracle and for rhun: halfling rogue (is that last thing right Mark Chance?)
> 
> do I have it right?




Just about. I'm pretty sure the ranger, wizard, witch, and oracle are all either halflings or gnomes. Onslau's recruiting the Anklebiter League.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Just about. I'm pretty sure the ranger, wizard, witch, and oracle are all either halflings or gnomes. Onslau's recruiting the Anklebiter League.




I'm above 5 feet tall.  Kind of ruins your plan, doesn't it.

...

I'm gonna get killed by halflings in the first rest period, aren't I...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2009)

I better mention that Rhun is actually going to play an elf, I think.

that means a fighting sneak, a sneaky snak two arcanists and a healer. that leaves me with a pretty much open book for what to play. I could play a front line tiank: either human or dwarvin fighter. Let em put it up to a vote:

which do you think all? what would you prefer? and your answer can be any otther class too.


edit:
Ok, I put my other glasses on, the bifocals, and got the long stringy gray hair out of my face and i now see that Mark Chance is playing what appears to be a front line fighter. hmmm what to play what to play... any suggestions would be nice.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I better mention that Rhun is actually going to play an elf, I think.
> 
> that means a fighting sneak, a sneaky snak two arcanists and a healer. that leaves me with a pretty much open book for what to play. I could play a front line tiank: either human or dwarvin fighter. Let em put it up to a vote:
> 
> which do you think all? what would you prefer? and your answer can be any otther class too.



EDIT: you knew that already.

Fighter-Mark C
Rogue-Rhun
Ranger-Me
Wizard-Onyx
Witch-Walking Dad
Some kind of Divine caster, probably Oracle?-Ghostcat

EDIT: A support character like a bard wouldn't be amiss.  Either that or a healing-based cleric.  Seven people is a lot for just 1 Divine caster to handle.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 17, 2009)

I would agree that a Cleric would be a much needed addition to this ensemble.'

At the end of the day, it's your call.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2009)

My 'witcher' will take the hex, that allows 1d8 healing for everyone each day. Also the witch spell list has many 'divine' spells in it.

BTW, my first build for my concept was an oracle of waves 

Edit: Updated my above post.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5030224-post25.html


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

And clerics in PF are even cooler than 3E clerics, in my opinion.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And  PF is even cooler than 3E, in my opinion.




I fixed your post, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

LightRailCoyote said:


> I fixed your post, I hope you don't mind.




That is pretty accurate as well, so no...I don't mind at all.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That is pretty accurate as well, so no...I don't mind at all.




That's what I've heard myself, and part of the reason behind this.  I have the PF book in PDF form, and wanted to try it out because it really does look a lot better then what they did with 3.5.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm definitely going for an Oracle of Flames. However, I'm also joining Mark's ankle biters by going for yet another halfling 

Any offers on the starting gold for an Oracle. I can't find it mentioned anywhere


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 17, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Any offers on the starting gold for an Oracle. I can't find it mentioned anywhere




Same as a Cleric.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

VanorDM said:


> That's what I've heard myself, and part of the reason behind this.  I have the PF book in PDF form, and wanted to try it out because it really does look a lot better then what they did with 3.5.




I've found that while it still has issues, I like a lot of the rules changes over 3.5. So it gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 17, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> I'm definitely going for an Oracle of Flames. However, I'm also joining Mark's ankle biters by going for yet another halfling




Woo hoo!

Now we can have our characters sit in the corner and whisper in Halfling about how the others are wastefully large.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2009)

So, I am seeing the mention of a cleric here...that souds like a good idea. What are the dietries? I still may do something like a bard, which was mentioned too.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> What are the dietries?




It's a roman/greek type pantheon.  I don't have any names yet, but have some basic concepts of what Gods I want.  So if you're going to play a cleric you have a couple options.

One you can be a general cleric who follows the pantheon as a whole.  You'd pick your domains based on what type of character you're going to play.  The bulk of "common priests" are this type of cleric. 

Or you can pick one of the gods and be a follower of that god.  Here you have basiclly two options.

you can pick the "father god" type, (think Zeus), or one of the specialists gods, like the god of war, or god of the hunt... 

Let me know what way you want to go and I'll get you a name and domains.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I am going to be a generic cleric. give me some time to think about what emphasis he is going to have (you got any clues you want to share with me?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2009)

I will be hangin out woth some d and d buddies of mine this weekend, so i will be chattin ideas with them. In the mean time, I will forgo the bard this game for a cleric.
definate.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

You won't regret is DeWar...Clerics rock!


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Clerics rock!




Now there's an idea... A combo of Bard and Cleric, you could be a priest of the gods of rock and roll!!  

On a more serious note, that would be a interesting combo, you could be a cleric of the god(ess) of Art and Music, taking a few levels in Bard...


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 18, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> I'm definitely going for an Oracle of Flames. However, I'm also joining Mark's ankle biters by going for yet another halfling
> 
> Any offers on the starting gold for an Oracle. I can't find it mentioned anywhere



How much gold for a witch?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 18, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> How much gold for a witch?




Same as a Wizard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 18, 2009)

Shall we roll or take average (70gp for wizards?)


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 19, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Shall we roll or take average (70gp for wizards?)




Avg sounds fine to me.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 19, 2009)

VanorDM said:


> Avg sounds fine to me.




The OP says max.  should we change that?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2009)

LightRailCoyote said:


> The OP says max.  should we change that?



Sorry, you are right. Just saw it myself. My bad for the confusion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, here is my character Idea:
A traveling cleric of the pantheon. He ministers to people on the road, or at a shrine. He ministers to those in battle or those in libraries. He ministers by words of comfort to those who have lost, or to those who are road weary. 

When he see a need he calls upon what ever diety fits the situation: praising the god of song and music while regailing in a bar or calling upon the god of war on the battle field.

what do you athink of this, Mr dm? It would be nice to have a list of the names of the gods to use as a roleplay aspect of who he calls upon at any given moment.

proposed domains:
community and travel.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 20, 2009)

First draft. Comments welcome. Background/description to follow.

[sblock=Lydia Taylor]CN Female Human Oracle; *Level* 1
*Favoured Class:* Oracle; *XP:* 0
-----
*Init:* +2; *Senses:* Vision Obscured Beyond 30', Darkvision, Perception +2
-----
*Defence*
*AC:* 16, touch 12, flat-footed 15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +3 armor, +1 shield)
*hp:* 9 (1d8+1)
*Fort:* +2, *Ref:* +2, *Will:* +3
*Defensive Abilities:* +2 racial bonus on all saving throws against fear
-----
*Offence*
*Speed:* 20 ft.
Morningstar (Small) +0 (1d6-1/x2)
Sling                     +0 (1d4-1/x2) 50'
-----
*Statistics*
*Str* 08 (-1), *Dex* 12 (+1), *Con* 13 (+1), *Int* 12 (+1), *Wis* 10 (+0), *Cha* 18 (+4)
*Base Atk:* +0; *CMB:* -2; *CMD:* 9
*Feats:* Combat Casting
*Skills (Ranks=5):* Bluff +1 (0), Diplomacy +1 (0) Heal +4 (1), Knowledge (History) +4 (1), Profession (Taylor) +4 (1), Sense Motive +4 (1), Spellcraft +5 (1)
*Armor Check Penalty:* -2
*Languages:* Common, Elven, halfling
-----
*Traits*
Charming
Reactionary
-----
*Racial Traits & Class Features*
*Oracle's Curse:* Clouded Vision
*Oracle's Focus* Flame *Revelations:* Fire Breath
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read magic, Resistance, Stabalize
*1st Level Spells:* Bless, Cure Light Wounds
*Spells Per Day*
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
3 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
-----
*Stuff*
*Equipment:* studded leather armor (small), light metal shield (small), morningstar (small)
*Monies:* 240-42.05=197.95 gp
*Baggage:* 18.5 lbs. (light load up to 20 lbs.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2009)

work in progress:

** Caution! 
Construction Zone- Hard hat area!**

character moved to rg thread


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> what do you athink of this, Mr dm?




I like it a lot.  It's a cool concept and actually gives me a bit of a inspiration for a order of priests of a similar nature.  I'll have to think about that a bit and post my thoughts.

I'll also come up with names for the gods soon and post them here as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

coooooool!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a busier than expected weekend, so I'm a bit behind on my rogue's PC development. But I'll do my best to get him finished up this week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

I am at the coffee shop right now so I cannot monopolize the computer. I will finish entering my cleric when I get home.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am at the coffee shop right now so I cannot monopolize the computer. I will finish entering my cleric when I get home.




Take advantage of the free wi-fi, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Take advantage of the free wi-fi, eh?




nope, free use of the one of the two computers for customers to use! all the while drinking El Salvador coffee! yummmmm!!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2009)

*JERK* I really want some good coffee right now.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> nope, free use of the one of the two computers for customers to use! all the while drinking El Salvador coffee! yummmmm!!






renau1g said:


> *JERK* I really want some good coffee right now.




Mmmm....coffee!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I am back home now and away from the good coffee. I guess that means I can't tease you guys any more. And I need to get my cleric entered in the woking post.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2009)

....and I need to go home and have a cup of joe. Good Luck mr. DeWar


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

And I need to go to the store and buy some coffee, since I'm all out at home.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

My Advanced-Absence-Warning:

I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2009)

ugh, working on the comp without coffee. not fun.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January.




Have a great Christmas, WB!



Scott DeWar said:


> ugh, working on the comp without coffee. not fun.




Yeah, I have coffee at work. Just ran out at home this last weekend.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Dec 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Have a great Christmas, WB!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have coffee at work. Just ran out at home this last weekend.




No caffeine in me by like 10 AM = Asleep by Noon.  It's kind of pathetic to be honest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

I rarely get to have coffee at the job sight. I envy you office workers.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I rarely get to have coffee at the job sight. I envy you office workers.




First thing I do when I get to the office is brew up a fresh pot.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 23, 2009)

So far all the characters seem pretty good to me. 

Scott, I didn't see a name for your cleric.  And we still need Rhun's character.  But with WD out until after the first there's no real rush.  

Hopefully I'll have time today or this weekend to post up the list of Gods for those who need such things.

Oh and Scott, if you are ok with it I'm going to have your character be a member of the Order of Wanders.

This is a order of priests who give up all the normal comforts being a priest offers, and instead spend their lives out wandering the roads and lanes of the world looking for ways to help out those who need it.  

They follow the road where ever it takes them knowing that they'll end up where they're needed when they're needed.  They're also almost universally welcome in any home or inn they come across, and are offered a place to sleep and a meal.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2009)

I have the crunch for my PC pretty much done, just need to work on the fluff. I'll have him up this weekend, latest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

VanorDM said:


> So far all the characters seem pretty good to me.
> 
> Scott, I didn't see a name for your cleric.  And we still need Rhun's character.  But with WD out until after the first there's no real rush.
> 
> ...




i like the idea of the order. as for a name, I am still thinking on it. did you say this a 'Mediterranian' like area?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> did you say this a 'Mediterranian' like area?




No it's a more classic European type area, but the pantheon is roman like.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah. gocha. By the way, I will be down by the missouri river tomorrow. on an service call, sure. that's it. a service call!.

Wow. we have had so much rain yesturday that the Missouri river jumped like 3 feet over night!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah. gocha. By the way, I will be down by the missouri river tomorrow. on an service call, sure. that's it. a service call!.
> 
> Wow. we have had so much rain yesturday that the Missouri river jumped like 3 feet over night!




That is an impressive jump! Especially for a river the size of the Missouri.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2009)

I was down there on monday for a service call and it was nearly dry. there were dry sand bars out in the middle and that is almost never there. we had that 1.74 Inches of rain local and much more up streamin Kansas city so Iwas not suprised. I just hope we dont get the floods of 93/95 again!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 28, 2009)

So, where is everyone at in character creation?

I'm only curious, not impatient.

I have the crunch of my character complete and am awaiting a couple details to have finished the fluff. 

I'm excited to play.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 28, 2009)

The character Talmon Daellus.

[sblock=Talmon Daellus, Elf Wizard (Conjurer) Long Format]
*Talmon Daellus*
NG Male Elf Wizard (Conjurer); Level 1
Favored Class wizard; XP 0
Age 158, Height 5'11", Weight 121 lbs
-----
*Init +4*; *Senses Perception +4*
-----
*Defense*
*AC 12*, touch 12, flat-footed 10 (+2 Dex)
*hp 5* (1d6-1 [Con -1] )
*Fort -1, Ref +2, Will +4*

 -----
*Offense*
*Melee*  
     Dagger -2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2] 
     Quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2) [x2]
*Ranged*
     Dagger +2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2]

-----
*Statistics*
Str 7, Dex 15, Con 9, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 13
Base Atk 0; *CMB -2 *; *CMD 10 *
Speed  30 ft. (30 ft. unarmored)
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
-----
*Feats *
(Scribe Scroll), Spell Focus (Conjuration)
*Skills(Ranks)* 
Appraise +7 (1), Craft(Alchemy) +7 (1), Knowledge Arcana +7 (1), Knowledge History +7 (1), Linguistics +7 (1),  Spellcraft +9 (1) 
Armor Check Penalty 0
*Languages*
*Common*, *Elven*, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven,  Sylvan.
-----
*Traits*
*Magical Knack:* Talmon was raised by a magical creature as his parents often left him in the care of a magical minion. This constant exposure to magic has made its mysteries easy for him to understand, even when he turns his mind to other devotions and tasks. This trait affects wizard — Talmon's caster level in that class gains a +2 trait bonus as long as this bonus doesn’t increase his caster level higher than his current Hit Dice.
*Reactionary:* Talmon was bullied often as a child, but never quite developed an offensive response. Instead, he became adept at anticipating sudden attacks and reacting to danger quickly. He gains a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks.
-----
*
Racial Traits & Class Features*
*+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.
*Low-Light Vision: *Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. 
*Elven Immunities: *Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
-----
*Arcane Bond (Ex or Sp): *At 1st level, wizards form a powerful bond with an object or a creature. This bond can take one of two forms: a familiar or a bonded object. A familiar is a magical pet that enhances the wizard’s skills and senses and can aid him in magic, while a bonded object is an item a wizard can use to cast additional spells or to serve as a magical item. Once a wizard makes this choice, it is permanent and cannot be changed.
*Cantrips: *Wizards can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table 3–16 under “Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. A wizard can prepare a cantrip from a prohibited school, but it uses up two of his available slots.
*Scribe Scroll:* At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat.
*Spellbooks:* A wizard must study his spellbook eachday to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not recorded in his spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can prepare from memory.
*Conjuration School* 
The conjurer focuses on the study of summoning monsters and magic alike to bend to his will.
*Summoner’s Charm (Su): *Whenever you cast a conjuration (summoning) spell, increase the duration by a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1).
*Acid Dart (Sp): *As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess.
You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores spell resistance.

*Items/Wealth*
Equipment: Spellbook (3lbs), Dagger (1lb), Quarterstaff (4lbs), Light Horse (bit & bridle, Riding saddle, 5 days feed)
Magic: "Talisman of Daellus" - Signet Ring (Arcane Bond object) 
Monies: *Gold 42*, *Silver 5*, *Copper 2*
Baggage: Backpack (2lbs), Belt Pouch (1/2lb), Flask (1.5lb), Scholar's Outfit (6lbs), Spell component pouch (2lbs), Sealing Wax (1lb), Chalk 10 pieces, Ink 2 vials, Inkpen, Paper 20 sheets,  
Total Weight (Carried): *21 lbs* (6lbs from clothing, 4lbs from quarterstaff)
*(Lt. 23lbs/Med. 46lbs/Hvy. 70lbs) *
-----
*Spells Known/Spells Prepared*
Wizard (Conjurer) - Banned Schools Evocation/Necromany
Prepared spells per day : 3+1/2+1
0 -(Acid Splash), Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message
1 - (Grease), Enlarge Person, Hypotisim

Spells Known (ALL/6)
1st - Grease, Enlarge Person, Hold Portal, Hypotisim, Mage Armor, Shield.

*Character Concept/Description*
An orphaned Elf taught magic by a dissatisfied master now wanders the world in hopes of becoming strong enough in the art of Conjuration to earn his master's love.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Talmon Daellus – Elf Wizard (Conjurer) NG 1st Brief Format (Statblock)]

*Talmon Daellus*, male elf Wiz1:  CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 11 in. tall); AL NG; HD 1d6-1; *hp 5*; Init +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Trait); Spd 30 ft.; 
*AC 12*, TA 12, FF 10 (+2 Dex); 
Attack -2 (+0 Base, -2 Str) melee, or +2 (+0 Base, +2 Dex) ranged; 
*CMB -2* (+0 Base, -2 Str); *CMD 10 *(+0 Base, -2 Str, +2 Dex)
*Fort -1 *(+0 Base, -1 Con), 
*Ref +2* (+0 Base, +2 Dex), 
*Will +4 *(+2 Base, +2 Wis);  
*Str 7* (-2), *Dex 15*(+2), *Con 9* (-1), *Int 17* (+3), *Wis 14* (+2), *Cha 13* (+1).

*Melee*
Dagger -2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2] 
Quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2) [x2]
*Ranged*
Dagger +2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2]

Languages Spoken: Common, Elven, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Sylvan.

Skills and feats:  *Appraise +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Craft(Alchemy)* +7 (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Knowledge Arcana +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Knowledge History +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Linguistics +7 *(1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Spellcraft +9* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class, +2 Race) 

[Scribe Scroll], Spell Focus (Conjuration).

Wizard Spells Known  (3+1/2+1) :  DC: 13-14 (prepared spells bold)
0th -- Resistance, *Acid Splash*, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, *Read Magic*, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sounds, Bleed, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, *Mage Hand*, Mending, *Message*, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
1st -- *Grease*, *Enlarge Person*, Hold Portal, *Hypotisim*, Mage Armor, Shield.


Possessions:  Spellbook (3lbs), Dagger (1lb), Quarterstaff (4lbs), Light Horse (Nilune) (bit & bridle, Riding saddle, 5 days feed), *"Talisman of Daellus" - Signet Ring (Arcane Bond object)*,  Backpack (2lbs), Belt Pouch (1/2lb), Flask (1.5lb), Scholar's Outfit (6lbs), Spell component pouch (2lbs), Sealing Wax (1lb), Chalk 10 pieces, Ink 2 vials, Inkpen, Paper 20 sheets, *42 gold*, *5 silver*, *2 copper*.

Total Weight (Carried): *21 lbs *(6lbs from clothing, 4lbs from quarterstaff) 
*(Lt. 23lbs/Med. 46lbs/Hvy. 70lbs)* 
[/sblock]

[sblock= Images]


 




[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2009)

Onyx said:


> I have the crunch of my character complete and am awaiting a couple details to have finished the fluff.




That's where I'm at. Crunch done, working on fluff.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I still have a few fluff details to enter as well.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 29, 2009)

Been meaning to post this for a while.

[sblock="Birth of an Oracle"]_My name is Lydia Taylor and this is story of how I became one of the chosen ones._

*Childhood*

I was born to Justin and Myra Tailor and had a unremarkable, if not particularly happy, childhood. Although, it had always been made clear that father's tailor shop will go to my older brother Efram, father still took me on as his apprentice. Although I have acute short-sightedness, it does not prevent me from doing detailed stitching and mother and father want to ensure that I will always have a way of supporting myself.

*Childhood's End*

Things changed suddenly on my 18th birthday, when I nearly burnt down the tavern where I was having my birthday party. I does not remember what happened as I was drunk at the time. According to the people who where there, my body suddenly burst into flame and set fire to my chair and the table I was leaning on. The innkeeper managed to quickly put the fire out. However, the most remarkable thing was neither my clothes or I were burn, they were just wet. My friends took me home and put me to bed. Almost immediately I started to dream.

*The Dream*

I am inside a building standing at the intersection of two corridors. The one directly in front of me is dark, while the one to my right is light. However, I cannot make out any details of what is down either corridor. The corridors behind me and to my left are shut off by looked doors.

I start to walk down the corridor in front of me. At first, I can see normally but as I move forward the light starts to fade until it is pitch black and I can't see at all. After a few more steps, I fall down a flight of steps. At this point my awareness leaves my body and I see it on the floor, a broken heap at the foot of the stairs.

Ten my awareness returns to the intersection and I start walking down the right-hand corridor. This time the corridor changes into a wide, sun-lit street lined with cheering crowds and nubile women, who throw themselves at me. With each step I take, I grow taller.

At this point the dream ends.

*Decision*

Waking up in the morning, I remembered every detail of the dream but dismissed it has been simply a drunken hallucination.

Over the next few nights, I had the same dream sometimes several times a night. Gradually I realised that there was something slightly different each night. A wall was gradually been built over the right-hand corridor. At this point I realised that I had a decision to make and that I only had a short amount of time to make it. Finally the height of the wall was such that I could barely get over it. Also, unlike all the other time, when the dream ended I woke up. I then knew that my time had run out and I had to make a decision. "OK I give in you win. What do you want me to do."  No answer.

*The Oracle*

I suddenly felt extremely tired immediately fell asleep. Instead of the usual dream, I had the first of a series of dreams, which taught me how to use my new powers. These dreams continued for several week. Then the wanderlust hit me so strong that I just had to leave. So I said my goodbyes and started on the glory road.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2009)

Ghostcat, that is like way cool!!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright - I think I have all the details that could be needed for play at this point fleshed out. 

The character Talmon Daellus.

[sblock=Talmon Daellus, Elf Wizard (Conjurer) Long Format]
*Talmon Daellus*
NG Male Elf Wizard (Conjurer); Level 1
Favored Class wizard; XP 0
Age 158, Height 5'11", Weight 121 lbs
-----
*Init +4*; *Senses Perception +4*
-----
*Defense*
*AC 12*, touch 12, flat-footed 10 (+2 Dex)
*hp 5* (1d6-1 [Con -1] )
*Fort -1, Ref +2, Will +4*

 -----
*Offense*
*Melee*  
     Dagger -2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2] 
     Quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2) [x2]
*Ranged*
     Dagger +2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2]

-----
*Statistics*
Str 7, Dex 15, Con 9, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 13
Base Atk 0; *CMB -2 *; *CMD 10 *
Speed  30 ft. (30 ft. unarmored)
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
-----
*Feats *
(Scribe Scroll), Spell Focus (Conjuration)
*Skills(Ranks)* 
Appraise +7 (1), Craft(Alchemy) +7 (1), Knowledge Arcana +7 (1), Knowledge History +7 (1), Linguistics +7 (1),  Spellcraft +9 (1) 
Armor Check Penalty 0
*Languages*
*Common*, *Elven*, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven,  Sylvan.
-----
*Traits*
*Magical Knack:* Talmon was raised by a magical creature as his parents often left him in the care of a magical minion. This constant exposure to magic has made its mysteries easy for him to understand, even when he turns his mind to other devotions and tasks. This trait affects wizard — Talmon's caster level in that class gains a +2 trait bonus as long as this bonus doesn’t increase his caster level higher than his current Hit Dice.
*Reactionary:* Talmon was bullied often as a child, but never quite developed an offensive response. Instead, he became adept at anticipating sudden attacks and reacting to danger quickly. He gains a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks.
-----
*
Racial Traits & Class Features*
*+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.
*Low-Light Vision: *Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. 
*Elven Immunities: *Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
-----
*Arcane Bond (Ex or Sp): *At 1st level, wizards form a powerful bond with an object or a creature. This bond can take one of two forms: a familiar or a bonded object. A familiar is a magical pet that enhances the wizard’s skills and senses and can aid him in magic, while a bonded object is an item a wizard can use to cast additional spells or to serve as a magical item. Once a wizard makes this choice, it is permanent and cannot be changed.
*Cantrips: *Wizards can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table 3–16 under “Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. A wizard can prepare a cantrip from a prohibited school, but it uses up two of his available slots.
*Scribe Scroll:* At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat.
*Spellbooks:* A wizard must study his spellbook eachday to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not recorded in his spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can prepare from memory.
*Conjuration School* 
The conjurer focuses on the study of summoning monsters and magic alike to bend to his will.
*Summoner’s Charm (Su): *Whenever you cast a conjuration (summoning) spell, increase the duration by a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1).
*Acid Dart (Sp): *As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess.
You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores spell resistance.

*Items/Wealth*
Equipment: Spellbook (3lbs), Dagger (1lb), Quarterstaff (4lbs), Light Horse (bit & bridle, Riding saddle, 5 days feed)
Magic: "Talisman of Daellus" - Signet Ring (Arcane Bond object) 
Monies: *Gold 42*, *Silver 5*, *Copper 2*
Baggage: Backpack (2lbs), Belt Pouch (1/2lb), Flask (1.5lb), Scholar's Outfit (6lbs), Spell component pouch (2lbs), Sealing Wax (1lb), Chalk 10 pieces, Ink 2 vials, Inkpen, Paper 20 sheets,  
Total Weight (Carried): *21 lbs* (6lbs from clothing, 4lbs from quarterstaff)
*(Lt. 23lbs/Med. 46lbs/Hvy. 70lbs) *
-----
*Spells Known/Spells Prepared*
Wizard (Conjurer) - Banned Schools Evocation/Necromany
Prepared spells per day : 3+1/2+1
0 -(Acid Splash), Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message
1 - (Grease), Enlarge Person, Hypotisim

Spells Known (ALL/6)
1st - Grease, Enlarge Person, Hold Portal, Hypotisim, Mage Armor, Shield.

*Character Concept/Description*
An orphaned Elf taught magic by a dissatisfied master now wanders the world in hopes of becoming strong enough in the art of Conjuration to earn his master's love.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Talmon Daellus – Elf Wizard (Conjurer) NG 1st Brief Format (Statblock)]

*Talmon Daellus*, male elf Wiz1:  CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 11 in. tall); AL NG; HD 1d6-1; *hp 5*; Init +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Trait); Spd 30 ft.; 
*AC 12*, TA 12, FF 10 (+2 Dex); 
Attack -2 (+0 Base, -2 Str) melee, or +2 (+0 Base, +2 Dex) ranged; 
*CMB -2* (+0 Base, -2 Str); *CMD 10 *(+0 Base, -2 Str, +2 Dex)
*Fort -1 *(+0 Base, -1 Con), 
*Ref +2* (+0 Base, +2 Dex), 
*Will +4 *(+2 Base, +2 Wis);  
*Str 7* (-2), *Dex 15*(+2), *Con 9* (-1), *Int 17* (+3), *Wis 14* (+2), *Cha 13* (+1).

*Melee*
Dagger -2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2] 
Quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2) [x2]
*Ranged*
Dagger +2 (1d4 -2) [19-20x2]

Languages Spoken: Common, Elven, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Sylvan.

Skills and feats:  *Appraise +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Craft(Alchemy)* +7 (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Knowledge Arcana +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Knowledge History +7* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Linguistics +7 *(1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class), *Spellcraft +9* (1 Rank, +3 Int, +3 Class, +2 Race) 

[Scribe Scroll], Spell Focus (Conjuration).

Wizard Spells Known  (3+1/2+1) :  DC: 13-14 (prepared spells bold)
0th -- Resistance, *Acid Splash*, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, *Read Magic*, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sounds, Bleed, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, *Mage Hand*, Mending, *Message*, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
1st -- *Grease*, *Enlarge Person*, Hold Portal, *Hypotisim*, Mage Armor, Shield.


Possessions:  Spellbook (3lbs), Dagger (1lb), Quarterstaff (4lbs), Light Horse (Nilune) (bit & bridle, Riding saddle, 5 days feed), *"Talisman of Daellus" - Signet Ring (Arcane Bond object)*,  Backpack (2lbs), Belt Pouch (1/2lb), Flask (1.5lb), Scholar's Outfit (6lbs), Spell component pouch (2lbs), Sealing Wax (1lb), Chalk 10 pieces, Ink 2 vials, Inkpen, Paper 20 sheets, *42 gold*, *5 silver*, *2 copper*.

Total Weight (Carried): *21 lbs *(6lbs from clothing, 4lbs from quarterstaff) 
*(Lt. 23lbs/Med. 46lbs/Hvy. 70lbs)* 
[/sblock]

[sblock= Images]


 


[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2009)

VanorDM said:


> I like it a lot.  It's a cool concept and actually gives me a bit of a inspiration for a order of priests of a similar nature.  I'll have to think about that a bit and post my thoughts.
> 
> I'll also come up with names for the gods soon and post them here as well.




Hows the pantheon coming along? and how is this for the name of the order?

Order of *The Holy Council of Wandering Reperesenitives of Deific Benevelance*


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 1, 2010)

*Onslau Steeltoe*

My character so far:





[sblock=Onslau Steeltoe's Background]
It's easy to get rich when you complete two steps. First, build and operate the only grist mill servicing a sizeable agrarian community. Second, employ less-than-admirable tactics to discourage others from trying to build a second grist mill.

Onslau Steeltoe is the eldest son of the third generation of Steeltoes who've reaped the benefits of Grandfather Steeltoe's keen albeit ruthless business sense. As a result, the Steeltoe Clan has become something akin to landed aristocracy in Briarshire. Few actually love the Steeltoes, but even if not they're respectful they do tend to be obsequious.

It didn't take long for Grandfather Steeltoe to see that his grandson had little head for business, much to Papa Steeltoe's chagrin. Onslau was a bit guileless. He mistook for the shirefolk's respectful airs for genuine affection, and (worse yet) actually liked many of the commoners dependent on the Steeltoe gristmill.

Sure, Onslau had a head for numbers and a talent for engineering -- traits important to keeping the large gristmill running -- but his real interests lay in decidely non-business areas: drinking and smoking in the pub, cavorting with women of questionable character, and jovial bouts of fisticuffs with local rowdies. It was all rather embarrassing. Something had to be done.

Unfortunately, the family intervention did not go as planned. Onslau simply refused to listen to reason, and the more reasonable the family was, the more deaf Onslau became to their entreaties. Finally, the brash young halfling had had quite enough of others trying to run his life. He packed his belongings (along with some choice pieces of family valuables) and hit the road, intent on becoming one of that most disreputable class of individuals.

You guess it: Onslau decided to become a professional adventurer!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Onslau Steeltoe's Stats]
CG male halfling fighter; *Level* 1
*Favored Class* fighter; *XP* 0
-----
*Init* +0; *Senses* Perception +2
-----
*Defense*
*AC* 17, touch 11, flat-footed 17 (+1 size, +4 armor, +2 shield)
*hp* 12 (1d10+2)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +1, *Will* +1
*Defensive Abilities* +2 racial bonus on all saving throws against fear
-----
*Offense*
*Speed* 25 ft. (25 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* masterwork heavy mace +4 (1d6+4/x2), or
*Melee* masterwork heavy mace +4 (1d6+6/x2) [2H, reduce AC by 2 and ACP by 1]
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
-----
*Statistics*
*Str* 14, *Dex* 10, *Con* 14, *Int* 13, *Wis* 11, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 12
*Feats* Fleet, Power Attack
*Skills (Ranks)* Acrobatics +0 (0), Climb +4 (1), Gather Information +1 (0), Knowledge (engineering) +5 (1), Knowledge (local) +6 (1), Perception +2 (0), Stealth +2 (0), Swim +4 (1); *Armor Check Penalty* -2 included
*Languages* Common, Goblin, Halfling
-----
*Traits*
Rich Parents
Well-Informed
-----
*Racial Traits & Class Features*
*Weapon Familiarity:* Halflings are proficient with slings and treat any weapon with the word “halfling” in its name as a martial weapon.
-----
*Stuff*
*Equipment:* masterwork chain shirt, masterwork heavy wooden shield, masterwork heavy mace
*Magic:* _everburning torch_
*Monies:* 71 gp
*Baggage:* 22.5 lbs. (light load up to 43.5 lbs.)
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 1, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hows the pantheon coming along? and how is this for the name of the order?




Not real good.  I posted about this in my D20 Mod but didn't here... I did some sort of damage to my wrist last Sunday, and I wasn't able to touch a computer until Wednesday.  I work in IT, so you can imagine how serrious a wrist problem is for me.

I hope to have the pantheon done either this weekend or early next week though.[/quote]

I like the name but it's a bit long.  Unless I come up with something better we'll go with that, ok?


----------



## Onyx (Jan 1, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *The Holy Council of Wandering Reperesenitives of Deific Benevelance*




Holy C.o.W. R.o.D. B.

Holy cow-rod, b!


----------



## Onyx (Jan 1, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Not real good.  I posted about this in my D20 Mod but didn't here... I did some sort of damage to my wrist last Sunday, and I wasn't able to touch a computer until Wednesday.  I work in IT, so you can imagine how serrious a wrist problem is for me.




Dude, that's terrible! 

I wish you a speedy convalescence!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Not real good.  I posted about this in my D20 Mod but didn't here... I did some sort of damage to my wrist last Sunday, and I wasn't able to touch a computer until Wednesday.  I work in IT, so you can imagine how serrious a wrist problem is for me.
> 
> I hope to have the pantheon done either this weekend or early next week though.




I like the name but it's a bit long.  Unless I come up with something better we'll go with that, ok?[/QUOTE]


Dude! i feel your pain. Lierally. I fractured my radis near the wrist and could hardly type for like 3 months. heal up man! get better.

I am an electrician so I understand the constant use of ones hands/arms

As for the name, I ment it pretty much as a joke as I could not think of any thing else at the time.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes   My arm is fine now, and it was most likely just some sort of sprain or something.  

As far as the order.  I think the Order of Holy Wandering works for me, any objections?

For the Gods...

Dranious -Head god
Alethna - goddess of Weather/Storms and Sea (Wife of Dranious)
Brakus - god of war/crafting 
 Liseden - goddess of family/maternity/love
Yelys - goddess of wine/joy/parties 
Telnor - god of farming/animal husbandry/hunting (husband of Yelys)
Gelenda - goddess of luck/games
Uylenda - god of Commerce/Money/Travel
Rathnor - god(dess) of Death/Afterlife (Rathnor shows up as both male and female)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2010)

> For the Gods...
> 
> Dranious -Head god
> Alethna - goddess of Weather/Storms and Sea (Wife of Dranious)
> ...



Oh yeah, I aam going to have fun with this!


----------



## Onyx (Jan 5, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> As far as the order.  I think the Order of Holy Wandering works for me, any objections?




While I think it can serve as well as any other name in this context, I worry that the name is one that casts the order in a less then serious light. It's hard to put your faith in an order of people who are asked to wander by divine commandment... then again, I suppose the disagreeableness is born purely of the sound and syntax. Holy Wanderings sound like wandering around in the name of god without a purpose.

Perhaps something along the lines of the Order of Divine(or Holy) Pilgrimage, the Brotherhood of Missionaries, or the Devotees of the Sacred Journey.

Do any of those fit the bill?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice names, Onyx. I like them.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 5, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Do any of those fit the bill?




the Devotees of the Sacred Journey wins IMO.  So unless someone hates it we'll use that name for it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> the Devotees of the Sacred Journey wins IMO.  So unless someone hates it we'll use that name for it.




Works for me. Motto: "We don't ask for directions because we already know where we're going."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2010)

As all three have a great sound to them, I like: Devotees of the Sacred Journey the very most. i will be making corrections to the character construction zone here shortly.


----------



## Onyx (Jan 6, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Nice names, Onyx. I like them.




Thanks, I'm glad you liked em. To be honest, they were nothing but some off the cuff titles I conjured up in the few moments I had to write the post before work.

I always consider the ability to come up with setting/character fitting names on the spot a nessessary dm trait. You never know when a player will pick that guy at the tavern to be the most important person in the world to him, nor do you know if they will up and move to the nearest thorp-sized community that worships Weejas.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

Still need to do equipment.

Character is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5030224-post25.html

Starting gold max or average? Got different responses.


----------



## LightRailCoyote (Jan 6, 2010)

(Just letting you all know that i still follow the thread and such)
That is an awesome motto.

But what if you got lost?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 6, 2010)

LightRailCoyote said:


> But what if you got lost?




Lapse into terribly mysterious mode: "We don't get lost. Lost gets us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2010)

LightRailCoyote said:


> (Just letting you all know that i still follow the thread and such)
> That is an awesome motto.
> 
> But what if you got lost?



we never get lost. we are always right where we are needed to be. we just may need to wait for a day or two before we are needed.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Starting gold max or average?




Use the Max amount.  If someone went with avg feel free to redo your starting equipment with max.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry I've been mostly out of touch lately. Things have been hectic. But I'm trying to catch up! So hopefully I'll have my PC finished by this weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2010)

been getting any snow there in utah, rhun? I looks like you sent some my way recently. you can keep the single didgit temps though.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 7, 2010)

Just checking in to let you know I am still around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Still need to do equipment.
> 
> Character is here:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5030224-post25.html
> ...




Added equipment. Maybe buying a scroll of CLW, too.

Any suggestion for my familiar (viper or cat)?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2010)

every one knows that a witch needs a cat!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> every one knows that a witch needs a cat!




Or a toad! It may not be as traditional as a black cat, but they are still widely recognized as a solid choice for a witch's familiar!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2010)

The familiar gives a witch (my character is a male, BTW) bonus known spells.

So I basically have to choose between offensive elemental spells (viper) or movement / shapechange (viper). The RP potential is big for both, so I want to make a mechanical decision.

I was never keen of toads. Ever tried to get a spell delivered by them???


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2010)

Picture this: toad goes to princes claiming to be a prince and needs to be Kissed.

deliver  polymorph through toad

*poof* she is a toad!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The familiar gives a witch (my character is a male, BTW) bonus known spells.




So he is a Manwitch?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> So he is a Manwitch?




Seems fair. After all, it is Manuary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2010)

manuary! that is funny! I haave a beard, so i guess no trimming ot shaving the rest of the month, eh?


----------



## Onyx (Jan 9, 2010)

Are we waiting on just one more character to be completed before launch?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Are we waiting on just one more character to be completed before launch?




Is that me? LOL. Like I said, crunch is done...I'll get finished up this weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

Rhun said:


> So he is a Manwitch?




if a monster were to eat him, then would that be a manwitch meal?

also, do we have an RG thread started?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> if a monster were to eat him, then would that be a manwitch meal?
> 
> also, do we have an RG thread started?




Coff, coff... I would actually prefer Witcher or Warlock instead of Manwitch.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Coff, coff... I would actually prefer Witcher or Warlock instead of Manwitch.




Witch-king or Witch-lord has a nice ring!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

huh, I was really likeing the manwitch thing, but warlock will do for me.


----------



## Onyx (Jan 11, 2010)

Warlock is translated as Oath-Breaker.


We might have to watch out for this guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

translated from what language?


----------



## Onyx (Jan 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> translated from what language?




Old English - Waerloga

Means 'oathbreaker' or 'deceiver'.


At least these are the accepted transactions and etymology.

I did a google search and came up with this. 

Warlock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah! I see now. I was mearly curious, not challenging you. Thank you.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> not challenging you...




I challenge you to a *word off* and since you have insulted my honor it will be done street style and to the *Death!!!!!*


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> I challenge you to a *word off* and since you have insulted my honor it will be done street style and to the *Death!!!!!*




Pfft. Anyone can do a word off. Toss down a real gauntlet and challenge him to a [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7Kp_TapA4]Word Up[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark Chance, You have way too much time on your hands. Sorry bro.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> I challenge you to a *word off* and since you have insulted my honor it will be done street style and to the *Death!!!!!*



(I know I am going to mis-quote this but, oh well)

every one knows that your should never start a land war in asia, which is only slightly less fanmous then never have a match with a sicilian when death is on the line! 
ha!
HA ha! ha ha ha ha ......*thump*


----------



## Onyx (Jan 13, 2010)

*looks on in horror*

My god... what have we done?!

*slumps to the ground*


Ahem, anyway... 

So, seriously... when are we starting this game?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

serious? in a role playing game? HA! inconcievable!

though you do raise a good question. when do we start? what are we needing to finsh?


----------



## Onyx (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm very anxious to start this game!

I'm new to pathfinder and pbp gaming in general.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

Patience, young padawan. PBP is for the very patient.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 13, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Patience, young padawan. PBP is for the very patient.




I've never felt patience was particular necessary for peanut butter and pineapple.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> I've never felt patience was particular necessary for peanut butter and pineapple.




I thought it was peanut butter and plums


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

Hopefully we'll start soon, if needed we might start without the missing character sheet and either fake it or introduce that character a bit later on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

we are missing someone? who? do we have a thread in the RG?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

Like I said, my crunch is done. Character sheet below. I took tomorrow off work, so I'm really hoping to get the fluff done then.


[sblock=Character Sheet for Vithralas Fél]
*Vithralas Fél*


Description



Personality & Background



*Vithralas Fél*
*Neutral Elf Male*
Rogue 1

XPs: 

*Stats*
Str	12	(+1) 	(2 points)
Dex	16	(+3)	(5 points, +2 race)
Con	12	(+1)	(5 points, -2 race)
Int	14	(+2)	(2 points, +2 race)
Wis	09	(-1)	(-1 points)
Cha	12	(+1)	(2 points)

*General*
HP: 		09		(8 [1st level] + 1 [con])
AC: 		15		(10 base, +2 armor, + 3 dex)
--- Touch AC	13
--- Flatfooted	12
Initiative: 	+4	(+3 dex, +2 trait)
Move:		40’	(40’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+0
Melee:			+1	
--- Longsword		+1 (1d8+1/19-20)
Ranged:			+3
--- Longbow	 	+3 (1d8/x3)

Combat Maneuver Bonus: +1
Combat Maneuver Defense: 14

*Saves:*
Fort:	+1	(0 base, + 1 con)
Ref:	+4	(2 base, + 2 dex)
Wil:	-1	(0 base, -1 wis)

*Skills:*
- (11 total: 8 class, +2 int, +1 favored class) -
Acrobatics			+7	(1 rank, +3 trained, +3 dex)
Bluff				+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 cha)
Climb				+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 str)
Diplomacy			+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 cha)
Disable Device			+7	(1 rank, +3 trained, +3 dex)
Knowledge (Local)		+6	(1 rank, +3 trained, +2 int)
Perception			+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, -1 wis, +2 race)
Sense Motive			+3	(1 rank, +3 trained, -1 wis)
Sleight of Hand			+7	(1 rank, +3 trained, +3 dex)
Stealth				+7	(1 rank, +3 trained, +3 dex)
Use Magic Device 		+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 cha)

*Languages:*
- Common
- Elven
- Goblin
- Sylvan

*Feats:*
- Point Blank Shot (1st level)

*Traits*
- Reactionary
- ?

*Class Features:*
- Sneak Attack (+1d6)
- Trapfinding

*Racial Features:*
- +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Con
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Low-Light Vision
- Elven Immunities
- Elven Magic
- Keen Senses
- Weapon Familiarity

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Leather Armor (10gp, 15lb)
- Longbow, composite (100gp, 3lb)
- Longsword (15gp, 4lb)


- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Torches, 3 (3cp, 3lb)
--- Rope, 50’ hemp (1gp, 10lb)
--- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 4lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Chalk, 1 piece (1cp, ---)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, ---)
--- Flask, (3cp, 1.5lb)
--- Thieves' Tools
--- Coin [13gp, 21sp, 14cp][/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok we're ready to go then.  I'll try and get a IC thread going today.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Ok we're ready to go then.  I'll try and get a IC thread going today.




Are you going to make a Rogue's Gallery thread over in Plots & Places? You know, someplace to put all are character sheets and any other relevant information as it pertains to the game?


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Are you going to make a Rogue's Gallery thread over in Plots & Places?




Now that I know about it, yes I am, and did... 

See my sig for all the important links, or at least all the ones I have so far.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Now that I know about it, yes I am, and did...




 It is traditional around these parts. 



VanorDM said:


> See my sig for all the important links, or at least all the ones I have so far.




Super sweet!


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to do things slightly differently then at least how I would normally do it. 

I'm going to describe what is happening, and let everyone enter into the events as they wish.  So I won't be starting off with "Everyone is gathered around the fire in the inn..." because where everyone is will be up to them.

Everyone will be aware of what's going on, and see the event as it unfolds, but how they enter into it will be completely up to them.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

IC thread is up at http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/270559-pathfinder-flames-littleton.html

Also I have a screen shot of the town of littleton itself at http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/3671/littleton.gif

The screenshot is also linked in the Plots and Places thread.  

Thanks to everyone for their interest so far and I hope everyone enjoys the story that we are about to tell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

just for the record, where is the local temple/synigog/shrine (shich ever applies here)?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 16, 2010)

*ghostcat:* The pic you posted for Lydia looks like a halfling, but you list her race as human. I wouldn't normally mention this, but Onslau was curious.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> *ghostcat:* The pic you posted for Lydia looks like a halfling, but you list her race as human. I wouldn't normally mention this, but Onslau was curious.




And the size "small" weapons would indicate halfling as well.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 17, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> *ghostcat:* The pic you posted for Lydia looks like a halfling, but you list her race as human. I wouldn't normally mention this, but Onslau was curious.



Lydia is definitely an Halfling. However, Onslau's is definitely not her type.

Thanks for pointing it out, I've corrected  my Character sheet.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Lydia is definitely an Halfling. However, Onslau's is definitely not her type.





Poor Onlsau!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Poor Onlsau!




Heh. Poor Lydia, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2010)

could I get a translation for: *IYKWIMAITYD* please. I have seen and used roflmaogarb, but that other is a new one to me.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> could I get a translation for: *IYKWIMAITYD* please. I have seen and used roflmaogarb, but that other is a new one to me.




If You Know What I Mean And I Think You Do


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

At the risk of showing just how far behind the times i am, just how long has that acronym been out?


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> just for the record, where is the local temple/synigog/shrine (shich ever applies here)?




local temple is the small square building just north and west of the bridge, 2 buildings west of the inn.

It like many other village/small town temples is general temple devoted to all the gods, only in large towns and up do you find temples devoted to a given god(ess)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

renau1g said:


> *JERK* I really want some good coffee right now.




Rena1g,a re you near any good coffee right now? I am getting ready to pull out my french press. heh heh heh


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> At the risk of showing just how far behind the times i am, just how long has that acronym been out?




At least since I've been frequenting the boards, so 5+ years. I'm sure it has its origins much earlier than that though.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Rena1g,a re you near any good coffee right now? I am getting ready to pull out my french press. heh heh heh




Does Starbuck's coffee beans count as good coffee? Because that's what they buy us here at work, so its all I get!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

in my personal humble and impartial opinion, no. I think the beans tase over roased, burn even. It has no life. Almost as if they wan you to buy the more expensive lattes just to get some sort of flavor to it.

imho


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> in my personal humble and impartial opinion, no. I think the beans tase over roased, burn even. It has no life. Almost as if they wan you to buy the more expensive lattes just to get some sort of flavor to it.




Actually, I agree with you. I don't mind their house blend, and their french blend is decent. Their breakfast blend is one of the worst coffees I've ever tasted. Honestly, I'm not a fan...I totally think they are overpriced for what you get.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 19, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Actually, I agree with you. I don't mind their house blend, and their french blend is decent.




That reminds me of the Godzilia movie from 2000 or so, with Mathew Brodrick... There was a group of French 'special agents' of some sort, and their leader brought them coffee... When they tasted it, spit it out and started complaining about American coffee...

The leader said "well it said french roast on the can..."  Got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

Store bought coffee is devoid of all of the essential oils. I think it is without  ... how do i say, body?

I like to get the most freshly roasted and so I have been going to Dunn Brothers coffee. Problem is, they rearely serve Sumatra coffee.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 19, 2010)

For what it's worth, which I'm not sure is a whole lot.   But I figured I'd mention this just in case any one cares.

I'm using a Virtual TT program called maptools to run the campaign and keep track of where everyone is.  So if you have any questions about location and the like I should be able to either give you a detailed answer or post a image depending on what would work best.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> So if you have any questions about location and the like I should be able to either give you a detailed answer or post a image depending on what would work best.




Images are nice as long as they're small and easy to load. Another game I'm in uses really neat maps, but I often have a hard time looking at them because they don't like my computer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

Sometimes i have to go to the coffee shop just to use the computers there so as to see a map. Yes, reall. Just to use the computers. Of course, Coffee ain't too bad an idea either.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't generally have issue with any file types or sizes.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll make a point of keeping the images small.  They all should be .gif's which are normally quite small filesize wise.  The Littleton map I uploaded was 648k for example... 

But if anyone has an issue with them let me know and I'll try and find a format and size that works for everyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

My comp at home can handle littleton map just fine. FYI !


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 21, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> I'll make a point of keeping the images small.  They all should be .gif's which are normally quite small filesize wise.  The Littleton map I uploaded was 648k for example...
> 
> But if anyone has an issue with them let me know and I'll try and find a format and size that works for everyone.




To my knowledge GIFs are not particularly small. JPEGS are usually a lot smaller. As a test, I took littleton.gif and stored it as a JPEG. The gif is 648K and the jpeg is 232K.

That said, I have not had any trouble with your maps so far.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 30, 2010)

IME, waiting for each person to post actions in initiative order, followed (presumably) by a DM's response, is a formula for disaster in a PbP game (insofar as anything associated with a PbP game can be a disaster).

My suggestions:

1. Have everyone roll for initiative, and then everyone posts their desired actions. DM adjudicates results, including modding actions where applicable. I do this in my games, and it generally works pretty well.

2. Have everyone post their actions. The order actions are posted in determines initiative. DM adjudicates, et cetera. I've never done this, but I've read that some PbP DMs do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree that waiting for people to post in their inititive order is very slow, and I see a lot of my PBP DM's use the firsst method in Your post there Mark, but I have never seen the second one used. Just a thought.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2010)

Another vote for Mark's first method.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2010)

I use Mark's 1st method in the games that I run here on EN World.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> IME, waiting for each person to post actions in initiative order, followed (presumably) by a DM's response, is a formula for disaster in a PbP game (insofar as anything associated with a PbP game can be a disaster).
> 
> My suggestions:
> 
> ...




I would vote method 1 with a small edit:

1. *DM rolls* for initiative, and then everyone posts their desired actions. DM adjudicates results, including modding actions where applicable. I do this in my games, and it generally works pretty well.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 1, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> IME, waiting for each person to post actions in initiative order, followed (presumably) by a DM's response, is a formula for disaster in a PbP game (insofar as anything associated with a PbP game can be a disaster).




Thanks for pointing that out   I've never run a PbP game before so I'm glad you pointed that out to me.  I guess I can see the issue because if one person doesn't post often the whole game can be put on hold until he or she does.

We'll go with the first option, everyone posts what they want to do and I'll adjust according to int order as needed.

Again thanks for the advice. 

Edit: I missed some of the above posts... Just wanted to address one issue, that being who roles for int.

I've done it both ways in TT games and as a player I've always preferred making my own roles.  I've looked at the page we've been using so far and it doesn't seem real easy to cheat the roles there.  So I'm fine with everyone making the roles for themselves there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2010)

Ya know, there is another option:

two rolls. roll one for the monsters (adjust by their inititive modifiers for encounters of mixed types) and one for the playerws. the players then adjust according to their modifier. 

just ssain. I have played this way sometime or another i think. back in 1.0 ed and the the modifier was the reaction adjustment back then.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya know, there is another option:
> 
> two rolls. roll one for the monsters (adjust by their inititive modifiers for encounters of mixed types) and one for the playerws. the players then adjust according to their modifier.




Not a bad concept, but with the ability to load up rolls in invisible castle, it really doesn't save much time. Since the initiative modifiers would change the rolls, you'd still end up with initiative counts all over the place.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2010)

*Shrug* it was a thought.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *Shrug* it was a thought.




And not a bad one. I was just making the point that these days it isn't like anyone is really rolling a die for every PC (alright, alright...I actually do sometimes at home, instead of using IC).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I was just making the point that these days it isn't like anyone is really rolling a die for every PC (alright, alright...I actually do sometimes at home, instead of using IC).





Aha! Caught ya! I _knew_ something hinky was going on!!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Aha! Caught ya! I _knew_ something hinky was going on!!




LOL. Sometimes I have to break out those dice and feel like I'm playing in a tabletop game. Its the only way to feel truly alive!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2010)

Rhun said:


> LOL. Sometimes I have to break out those dice and feel like I'm playing in a tabletop game. Its the only way to feel truly alive!




You need to get out go skieing or something!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> You need to get out go skieing or something!




Tomorrow and Sunday. I've got a couple of fellow EN Worlders coming out to hang with me for the weekend, and we're going to spend some time up on the mountain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

that's good. enjoy it extra for me will ya? the snow here is too wet and not enoough of it too boot. Hills arn't good enough either.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> that's good. enjoy it extra for me will ya? the snow here is too wet and not enoough of it too boot. Hills arn't good enough either.




It was a good time. I'm sure you'll be able to check out the pics on Facebook as soon as we get them all posted up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

I am having trouble with opening face book for some reason.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am having trouble with opening face book for some reason.




It is kind of a flaky site I've noticed. It works fine and then all of a sudden I won't be able to get to things. Go figure.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 8, 2010)

Rumors of my death have been the subject of hyperbole. 

My *nasal boil* is no longer subjecting to me bouts of agony. I'm going to catch up on various postings ASAP.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad you're back, MC!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

*weeps in sympathetic pain* Glad you survived!


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes welcome back


----------



## Onyx (Feb 9, 2010)

I have begun to notice a perpencity toward chaos admist the combat rounds in the IC Thread.
Might I offer a suggestion that could curtail some of this disarry?

If you make clear which combat round is the _current_ combat round and then have each person post their intentions. Then, you as the DM make a round synopsis that details what actions took place that round in what order (based upon Initiative). 

Once the synopsis has been posted that is the signal to begin making posts for the next round, repeat ad nauseum.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah, Onyx...your reasoning is quite sound. Cheers!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Seconded (Thirded?). I try (and mostly fail at ) this when I DM.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Seconded (Thirded?). I try (and mostly fail at ) this when I DM.




It can be quite the challenge to be the DM. But somebody has to do it!


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like this idea.  Lets give it a try and worse case is it doesn't work out and we try something else. 

I haven't had a chance to look at the IC thread yet so I'm not sure who posted what.  But I think we can give it a try starting now, since all the PC's get an action prior to the Orc's.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

if you need to know every one's actions agin, maybe we can find the action tell what post number it is ( or give a link!)

Mr. DM :
FYI, I will endeaver to remember to list spell effects in progress and remaining time. I have done so with the bless spell in my repost of my round 2 actions.

David


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, but that shouldn't be necessary.

I have a Virtual TT and I update it with the spells and actions of all the PC's and NPC's so I shouldn't need you all to keep track of existing spells.  That's my job.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> I have a Virtual TT and I update it with the spells and actions of all the PC's and NPC's so I shouldn't need you all to keep track of existing spells.  That's my job.




Sweet!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

just tryig to help!


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> just tryig to help!




Which I appreciate greatly 

If anyone has any suggestions or comments or well anything else that might help me DM better or make the game run smother, please let me hear them.  I'm very knew to the whole PbP thing and will do most anything to make sure the medium doesn't interfere with the story.


----------



## Onyx (Feb 11, 2010)

Might I also suggest posting a screen shot of the current battle position at the end of each round? This way people can have a strong visual sense of the combat before planning for the following round.

And I'm not sure if you're interested in using them, but I took the liberty of making some generic tokens to represent each character using the character pictures provided by each player. These are clear to see without the confusing need to have name tags activated. These tokens have been made with Token Tool and are therefore compatable with Maptools

Calvin McHenry
Devos
Lydia Taylor
Onslau Steeltoe
Talmon Daellus
Vithralas Fel


----------



## Onyx (Feb 11, 2010)

Example found here.

Sorry I didn't adjust the size, got in a hurry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

I was about to ask if sizes can be adjusted as per use if enlarge. looks like it can be done by the above post.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, nice work Onyx! Those tokens look great.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the report! 

Small request: Could you include the current HP of the party? It would really help me to judge who needs healing.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 16, 2010)

Onslau is down 8 HP's with 4 of 12 total left.
Calvin is down 2 HP's with 6 of 8 total left.

Thanks for the tokens Onyx, I'll start using those for the next map.  It's a lot of work to change tokens in the middle without a whole lot of advantage.  But next time I do a map up which will be not long after this fight...   I'll use your tokens instead.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2010)

Now if my archer could only hit something, that might help.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 17, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Now if my archer could only hit something, that might help.




I've found over many years of RPGing that when my character's attacks aren't working well, it always seems to help to roll better.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> I've found over many years of RPGing that when my character's attacks aren't working well, it always seems to help to roll better.




[mechanis voice] Logic malfuntion! Logic malfuntion! Logic malfuntion! [/mechanis voice]

*brain explodes*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> I've found over many years of RPGing that when my character's attacks aren't working well, it always seems to help to roll better.




Just because your PC in my game is rolling incredibly well doesn't mean we can all roll incredibly well!


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Onyx (Feb 20, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> I've found over many years of RPGing that when my character's attacks aren't working well, it always seems to help to roll better.




Since this is my first game online, and thus my first experience with invisible castle, I'd like to make the following observation; Those Dice are Loaded _AGAINST_  Us.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2010)

i agree. there is some gnoe in the electrns rediverting the flow to produce a result that is not condusive to character life continuency. something to do with a flux capacitor.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 24, 2010)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that I'm going on vacation... Yay   Taking the family down to Florida for a week of sun and relatively high temps... 

When it's 0 degs F and with the windchill it's -14 deg... 60's and 70's will feel like the height of summer.  

I will have my laptop with, which is what I've been running the game from anyway, so provided I have internet access I'll be able to still run the game.  But won't be checking it as often and will likely only post maybe once a day if that much.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2010)

*Shiver*

En-j-j-j-j-joy y-y-y-y-our self *chatter*

i will be here in-n-n-n s-s-s-single d-d-d-digitt-t-t-t-temps.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

Have a fun vacation!


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm back 

Me and the family had a wonderful time, and it was a major pain in the _____ to get up this morning and go back to work. 

But I'm back again and will hopefully get caught up with everything sometime today.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a great time! Welcome back.


----------

